# Δημοσιογραφική Μετάφραση



## Meredith (Sep 22, 2010)

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα,

είμαι νέο μέλος στο φόρουμ και θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας σε κάτι.

Γνωρίζετε το πρόγραμμα μετάφρασης της Ελληνοαμερικανικής Ένωσης; 

Ειδικότερα με ενδιαφέρει το τμήμα δημοσιογραφικής μετάφρασης, γνωρίζετε ποιος το διδάσκει; Ρώτησα στον οργανισμό μου είπαν το όνομα της διδάσκουσας το οποίο δεν θέλω να αναφέρω, αλλά ρώτησα σε μεταφραστικά γραφεία, εφημερίδες και περιοδικά (γιατί είμαι στο χώρο) και δεν την γνώριζαν, ούτε καν ως μεταφράστρια. Έχει παρακολουθήσει κάποιος τα μαθήματα στην ΕΑΕ; Γενικά από όσο έμαθα έχουν ορισμένα καλά σεμινάρια και ορισμένα τα οποία είναι χάσιμο χρόνου και χρήματος. Για το συγκεκριμένο έχετε κάποια γνώμη; 


Ευχαριστω πολύ μέλη!!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες :)
Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Έχεις παρακολουθήσει ποτέ μαθήματα μετάφρασης γενικώς; Ρωτάω γιατί, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα, η αρχή είναι καλύτερα να μη γίνεται με εξειδικευμένο σεμινάριο.


----------



## Meredith (Sep 22, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα.

Ναι έχω παρακολουθήσει κάποια μαθήματα στο εξωτερικό, πλέον δημοσιογραφώ σε εφημερίδα της επαρχίας και με ενδιαφέρει η μετάφραση περισσότερο και έχω αρχίσει να ψάχνομαι και στην Ελλάδα...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2010)

Όταν λες «κάποια μαθήματα» εννοείς στο πλαίσιο άλλου αντικειμένου σπουδών, ή μήπως έχεις κάνει μεταπτυχιακό ή κάτι τέτοιο;

Αναρωτιέμαι για ποιο λόγο να χρειάζεται κανείς εξειδίκευση στη *δημοσιογραφική* μετάφραση και τι διαφορές έχει, π.χ., από τη λογοτεχνική ή τη γενική μετάφραση. Νομίζω, δηλαδή, ότι εξειδίκευση στη μετάφραση θα χρειάζεται κάποιος που μεταφράζει κείμενα συγκεκριμένου είδους, π.χ. τεχνικά. Ας δούμε τι θα πουν και οι υπόλοιποι, ωστόσο.

Θα σου πρότεινα πάντως, προτού αποφασίσεις, να ζητήσεις λεπτομερείς πληροφορίες από την ίδια τη σχολή, καθώς και να ψάξεις για προγράμματα εξειδίκευσης και στο σάιτ της Meta|φρασης (απροκάλυπτη διαφήμιση, καθώς ο διευθυντής σπουδών της είναι μέλος μας ). Υπάρχουν, φυσικά, και άλλες ιδιωτικές σχολές, όπως η Γλωσσολογία. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, μη βιαστείς να αποφασίσεις και μη δεσμευτείς χωρίς να είσαι σίγουρη για την επιλογή σου.

Τέλος, καθώς είμαι και mod, για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις, θα ήθελα να πω ότι ό,τι γράφω αποτελεί καθαρά προσωπική μου άποψη, και όχι άποψη όλου του φόρουμ. :)


----------



## anef (Sep 22, 2010)

Meredith, γεια σου. 

Το τμήμα της Ελληνοαμερικανικής Ένωσης, απ' όσο γνωρίζω, είναι ακριβώς για δημοσιογράφους κυρίως. Μ' άλλα λόγια είναι κάτι σαν εισαγωγή στη μετάφραση αλλά για δημοσιογράφους, όπως π.χ. υπάρχουν αλλού τμήματα εισαγωγής στη μετάφραση για δικηγόρους. Σου έστειλα με PM και κάποια πιο συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία γι' αυτά που ρωτάς. 

Πάντως, αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς πια με τη μετάφραση κι όχι με τη δημοσιογραφία, καλό είναι ίσως να επιλέξεις άλλο πρόγραμμα, εκτός αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για μεταφράσεις αποκλειστικά σ' αυτό τον χώρο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, όπως είπε κι η Palavra, μπορείς να ρωτήσεις την ίδια τη σχολή (ή και τις άλλες σχολές, φυσικά), αλλά και, γιατί όχι, να έρθεις σε επαφή με την καθηγήτρια που κάνει το μάθημα και να αποκτήσεις προσωπική άποψη.


----------

